# Newbie here from the home of Rugby



## Tetley (May 24, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Ive only been lurking for one day and seemed a great forum so decided to sign up straight away.

Primarily a tea drinker until I bought a cheap coffee machine the other week for my wife. Now converted and need to start going to the next level.

Tetley aka Kevin


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Welcome Tetley.

So we can deduce that you are not from Wales.

?????


----------



## Tetley (May 24, 2016)

Snakehips said:


> Welcome Tetley.
> 
> So we can deduce that you are not from Wales.
> 
> ?????


No, Rugby in the Middlelands.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Welcome. You are not far from the home of Italian coffee machines (Bella Barista, Wellingborough







)


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

welcome Kevin to the dark side , I feel a disturbance in the tea leaves, - get an aero press as a starting point with coffee - I think you can even put tea in it ..... shudders


----------



## Robin.Gill (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi Kevin

I live in Rugby too. Shame we dont have a great coffee shop in Rugby that has guest coffees a decent retail shelf...unless you know somewhere I dont!

Robin


----------

